# Help please



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Horrible anxiety all day long, restlessness yet exhausted with a blank mind! Is there a way out?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Do you have access to benzos?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Horrible anxiety all day long, restlessness yet exhausted with a blank mind! Is there a way out?


I asked you before if you ever tried anti-anxiety meds. The blank mind might not respond to it, but it might reduce your anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Have you had this non stop since day??


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you guys.

Well... i have history of anxiety since my teens... started taking Seroxat when I was about 21, then switched to some other anti depressants and was on for like a year or two... Then I was on and off but always had benzos with me... I also used alcohol as a crutch to help me relax and "deal" with anxiety... I was diagnosed with generalized anxiety, often felt tired but could "sleep it out". In 2014 I had some prolonged stress and went back on antidepressants in July, started feeling good so I quit in november (shouldn't have probably done that) and felt okay for a while until like Feb. (again changes in life), went back on Seroxat and like second or third day had a horrible panic attack, racing thoughts, thought i am going crazy, insomnia....after some days my mind just shut off and left me... blank. I used to have great memory, was very thoughtful, analytic, talkative.... It's all gone.

Since that day in february I always feel somewhat anxious, tense... No matter where I am or who I am with. I am a completely different person, I barely talk which is unlike me. My safety zone was at home, Being with myself... Now I don't have that...

Anyway, i tried medicine, benzos now and it seems like I (my brain) is not responding to anything. How is that even possible? Could it be that I exceeded my limits with the lifestyle I had? Seriously guys, I have no idea what to do. I wouldn't mind that anxiety if there was a reason for it (or I would know the reason so I can actually do something about it), if i had a working mind. But the combo of those two is horrific, it's like my body is pumping the anxiety yet there is nothing going on in my head...

Does this all make any sense? Did I mess up my mind completely?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

No you did not mess your mind up completely actually I'm almost positive we haven't messed are mind up at all.☺☺☺ Relax


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Please help.


----------



## TheDirector (Aug 22, 2016)

I find that writing out in as much detail as possible what I am experiencing, helps to relieve the Anxiety.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

See:

http://www.nature.com/mp/journal/v11/n9/full/4001852a.html

http://www.psychiatrist.com/JCP/article/_layouts/ppp.psych.controls/BinaryViewer.ashx?Article=/jcp/article/Pages/2009/v70s02/v70s0206.aspx&Type=Article


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

My brain is not ON!!! Help please!!!


----------



## letmedieinpeace (Aug 24, 2016)

I have same symtoms as yours,blank mind and brain fog.idk is there some kind of parasite that eating my brain or some kind of virus or disorder

I used to shake my head alot and press my headand spin my head with greater force which i can hear sound which come from the back of my head ...did it cause concussion or diffuse anxonal injury.idk

I had my mri thrice..and nothing come out abnormal..
I am going mad i dont know what i do,even doctors are not able to understand ..why this happen to me 
its all started suddenly..year back when i wake up,i realize i cant think and speak,i was so scared..thought it gone for few hours..but now its not goig away.it been 9 months i didnt talk.my family think i am shying or am too lethargic to speak up.but only me understand whats going on..

right now i am on medication.i change many doctors but they all not seems to understand my real problem..they say its just depression..but i know i am not deprssed.
My brain is like shut down and refuse to work..i cant even make basic and small sentence ..when i try to say,all i can say which is bascially stored in my mind..like a mobile template..i cant generate new thoughts,cant precieve new ideas and as if i have no thought process and my brain is blank all the time..and i used to visualize a lot but now it gone too..i have no mind eye..when i close my eyes all i see is darkness..i am literally scared...did i have permanently damage my brain..i dont whats is the problem..right now i am taking antidepressant and antiphyscotic medicine but they are of no use..they are not helping me.

Currently i am taking... resttop plus,petril md 0.25, and oleanz plus ...

Before - fludac,oliza

And solian, daxid

i am scared.i dont think my life will turn back normal.i cry everyday even leave my studies and just sit at home chanting god name hoping everything will be ok..


----------



## Summary (Jun 22, 2016)

mezona said:


> Horrible anxiety all day long, restlessness yet exhausted with a blank mind! Is there a way out?


I literally have the same thing my body feels anxious literally every second of the day yet my mind is completely blank. I honestly don't know what to do about it myself either.


----------

